# Non video uses for a projector



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure someone has thought of this before but I've never seen it discussed anywhere. I've only seen projectors being used for video effects. John Hyers and AtmosfearFX material comes to mind.

The basic concept here, however, is that projectors can be used to project images onto another surface and then traced onto that surface for other purposes. The obvious application of this would be to project something onto a wall or canvas and then use the image as a basis for a drawing or painting. 

I plan to use it for tombstones. My projector can connect to a PC or laptop; if yours doesn't, maybe this won't work or maybe you can dream up something else. Anyway, templates for tombstones are readily available online but the usual method I read is to print out sections onto 8x11 paper and then tape them together to form a single image that you then trace onto a sheet of styrofoam. With a projector, you can project the shape directly onto the sheet, making it as large or small as you want and work from there. 

The same goes for epitaphs. Print whatever you want using any desired font and project it onto the tombstone, at any location and any size. This would also apply to things you want to cut out separately and glue onto the tombstone for raised-relief stuff: figures, symbols, lettering, whatever. It takes out the guesswork and having to draw things freehand. 

Another thing I might try is black silhouettes cut out of stryofoam or plywood. You could project and cut out some 6 to 8-foot figures without the pain of trying to draw the images yourself. Google the word SILHOUETTE along with words like ZOMBIE, WITCH, SPIDER, MONSTER, GRIM REAPER, etc etc. Paint them black and stand them up off in the distance a little ways, sort of in the shadows but still visible, or with a light behind them . Maybe I'll put eyes on them with L.E.D. lights or reflective tape or black light paint, I haven't really thought it through yet. 

Anyway, that's the general idea. If anyone has more ideas or wants to provide a link for further writings about this, they would be most welcome. Cheers. 

JCO


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

While I do see it as a great tool for that, the cost of the replacement bulb make it a tough thing to do, where there are 20 dollar art projectors for this purpose. If you have a video projector and don't want to spend the extra 20 bucks, then sure. Use what you got.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

That's exactly how I do all my tombstones. Works like a charm. Icepick is absolutely right though, art projectors are considerably more cost effective when it comes to bulb replacement.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my God, yeah, don't buy a video projector just to do this! I just wanted to throw the idea out there for those that already have one.


----------



## bullseye bill (Aug 22, 2010)

D minor do you use a program to design your tombstones and if so do you mind sharing it with me? I need to rebuff my cemetery this year and plan on making new tombstones and a fence and some of your awesome l.e.ds.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I did a similar thing for a window silhouette a few years ago
http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/09/2008-countdown-3.html


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

bullseye bill said:


> D minor do you use a program to design your tombstones and if so do you mind sharing it with me? I need to rebuff my cemetery this year and plan on making new tombstones and a fence and some of your awesome l.e.ds.


I use adobe illustrator. Any sort of drawing program will work. You could even use a word processing program for your text layout.


----------



## Squirrelram (Sep 9, 2013)

I used an overhead projector, just like one a teacher would use in a classroom. You can pick them up pretty cheap at any thrift store, if they have one that is. I have used it for designs on Styrofoam and wood. We made a bunch of wooden cutouts for a fall festival. Should work perfectly for what you are wanting to do. Happy Haunting


----------

